# Mini lathe needs a toothed belt.



## Skye (Sep 10, 2010)

So my first lathe, a little Chinese knockoff mini lathe ate a belt last night as a friend was borrowing it. It spit the entire belt out the bottom of the lathe, looked like soft amber chunks. Really bad news. I can tell that it used to be toothed but I really haven't gotten inside it to see how to replace it. Where could I go about finding another belt for this thing?


----------



## termitepenman (Sep 10, 2010)

If it is a Harbor Freight lathe you can order a replacement belt from them. Check out their website to determine if their mini lathe is like yours. There are many lathes that are made by Central Machinery that are sold under other names, and they all look the sameexcept they are in other colors.
__________________________________________________________________________
Dennis
Sacramento, CA


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 10, 2010)

A "LOCAL" bearing and belting distributor can probably provide you with a cogged replacement belt. Do you have the part number? Or simply bring in the belt and they will match it for you. That's what I do here for my Jet mini when I need a replacement or spare belt.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 10, 2010)

My Jet mini has a cogged belt as well (I think)
but it seems to me I have heard others say they have replaced theirs with the link belts (3/8") .... Is THAT an option?


----------



## Robert Taylor (Sep 10, 2010)

this place has about any belt you might ever need. good prices and fast shipping.

http://www.beltsforanything.com/site6.php


----------



## fishlux (Sep 10, 2010)

I have two different mini's, both had toothed belts, and I've replaced both with link belts.  Finding the smallest one you can is the trick.  But they work very nicely.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 10, 2010)

fishlux said:


> I have two different mini's, both had toothed belts, and I've replaced both with link belts. Finding the smallest one you can is the trick. But they work very nicely.


 

Thanks! That's what I thought but I needed it verified.


----------



## Boz (Sep 10, 2010)

Once you find a suitable replacement belt.  Buy more than one.  You will find that to install the belt the round handle on the upper shaft will have to be removed.  Usually allen head set screw.  Then loosen the set screw on the upper pulley.  Then you have to drive the shaft out of the bearings to get the belt over the top of the upper shaft and pulley.  Then put it all back together again.  It was suggested to me that while you have it all apart slip the second belt in and zip tie it out of the way.  Then all you have to do is slip on the replacement belt when it is needed.  If your unit is fairly new I would question why the belt failed.  Make sure the pulleys are lined up or it will chew up your belts.


----------



## Skye (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok, thanks for the tips guys. In case anyone is curious what the old thing looks like:


----------



## Lenny (Sep 10, 2010)

Boz said:


> You will find that to install the belt the round handle on the upper shaft will have to be removed. Usually allen head set screw. Then loosen the set screw on the upper pulley. Then you have to drive the shaft out of the bearings to get the belt over the top of the upper shaft and pulley. Then put it all back together again.


 
Another reason to go with a link belt .... to avoid all of the above.  

I have heard that after some initial use the link belt may stretch and you may have to remove a link or two.


----------



## rudya7 (Sep 10, 2010)

Some of the smaller HF lathes use a belt that is a v belt that looks like a toothed belt. The toothed part is the outside of the belt. I've tried to attach a picture of what the one I have looks like. Sorry the pic is a bit fuzzy.


----------



## Skye (Sep 10, 2010)

That looks like the bits it spit out. I may try to clean it all out and see if I can find one of those link belts that'll work. I'm all for not doing more than I have to.


----------



## bradh (Sep 10, 2010)

Skye said:


> Ok, thanks for the tips guys. In case anyone is curious what the old thing looks like:



That lathe is sold under many names. Wilton is one of the more common names. Mine is branded with the Mastercraft name.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 11, 2010)

I like the naming of that machine "wood lathe".  I bet they have all kinds of other ones like drill press and table saw :laugh:  

Not to make fun of the machine..I'm sure it's just fine at what it does, but I am still laughing at the label on it!


----------



## wildbill23c (Jan 5, 2014)

workinforwood said:


> I like the naming of that machine "wood lathe".  I bet they have all kinds of other ones like drill press and table saw :laugh:
> 
> Not to make fun of the machine..I'm sure it's just fine at what it does, but I am still laughing at the label on it!



Harbor Freight is really good about these types of labeling systems LOL.  What's worse is they have a product item number, then discontinue that product then use the old product item number on a new item, and if you aren't paying attention when you order something by item number you end up with a totally different product LOL.  

I'm in the same boat, I want to get a spare belt for my Harbor Freight mini-lathe, but can't find one anywhere, or none that look like they would work anyways.  May just have to pull the belt and take it to a local shop and have them cross reference it for me.

The part number in the lathe manual says K-516 belt, umm right that's a belt part number for a Kirby Vacuum, not going to work LOL.


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 5, 2014)

My bet is that it takes the same belt as Arjudy's MC-616 from last week.  If so, it is a 'Triflex 0170 - Industry Standard 2L170 - 6mm x 430mm'.


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 5, 2014)

wildbill23c said:


> I'm in the same boat, I want to get a spare belt for my Harbor Freight mini-lathe, but can't find one anywhere, or none that look like they would work anyways.  May just have to pull the belt and take it to a local shop and have them cross reference it for me.
> 
> The part number in the lathe manual says K-516 belt, umm right that's a belt part number for a Kirby Vacuum, not going to work LOL.


I assume that the lathe that you are referring to is HF 95607.  If so, that's a clone of the Shop Fox W1704.  Both machines' user manuals give that same part number for the belt.  As such, I'd give Woodstock a call at 800-840-8420 for the belt specs.  You can also email them at techsupport@woodstockint.com


----------

